# Ansys Tutorial Part2



## ahmedmecha (14 أغسطس 2007)

Hallo
this is the second part as I promised I have divided it to tow parts to be 
easy to download ​


----------



## حيدر صادق (14 أغسطس 2007)

Hallo
Thank you very much for this effort


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (15 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## h.d (17 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور على جهودك
لكن لو ارفقت كل الملفات في نفس الموضوع
لكن اسهل في التتبع
مشكور مرة اخرى​


----------



## gabr (17 أغسطس 2007)

الف الف شكر ليك يا بشمهندس


----------



## وائل صلاح الدين (19 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيرا


----------



## الموحد (23 أغسطس 2007)

Merci pour ton effort !


----------



## وسام95 (12 سبتمبر 2007)

:75: شكرا على المجهودات القيمة منشر العلم و المعرفة


----------



## ابراهيم الرشيدى (12 سبتمبر 2007)

مجهود تشكر عليه وبارك الله فيك


----------



## abc2005cba (19 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله بهذا العمل


----------



## حسين الجنابي (8 نوفمبر 2008)

_شكرا جزيلا على جهودك وندعو لك بالموفقيه والنجاح الدائم فانا بحاجه ماسه لتلك الملفات_


----------



## انمار مهدي (20 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الشاطرنبيل (26 أبريل 2009)

......................تسلم يالغالي......................


----------



## أحمد دعبس (30 أغسطس 2009)

_*جزاك الله كل خير*_


----------



## hussein74 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## محمد عبدالسيد (29 ديسمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## ndemmohamed (4 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وسأبقى على التواصل من أجل المزيد من المعلومات شكرا شكرا


----------



## مدائن (11 أبريل 2011)

I think all of your tutorials are found in http://www.mece.ualberta.ca/tutorials/ansys/
so, bring us new ones


----------



## rj.civileng (19 فبراير 2012)

مشكور على الملفات المفيدة


----------



## amine3mth (7 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed87_hamdy (9 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

